# Example evidence uber system system lie!! Or suck !!



## EGON (May 19, 2016)

A lot of consecutive five star wont change much or almost nothing on rating but one person give below five and rate drops dramatically!!! This is what i see is not f**** FAIR .. Now to raise this again to 4.86 need like 15 (5) starts this is bullshiet UBER 
39 five star of 44 rated 4.86
40 of 46 drops 4.78 WTF 
The pictures say everything !!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

That's how Uber works. They screw up with your psyche. Just keep your ratings above 4.7 and you're good. Don't sweat on the ratings that much and don't give out water, mints or an anything like that. Those things won't help with your rating BUT will spoil the pax (passengers) further.


----------



## EGON (May 19, 2016)

Santa said:


> That's how Uber works. They screw up with your psyche. Just keep your ratings above 4.7 and you're good. Don't sweat on the ratings that much and don't give out water, mints or an anything like that. Those things won't help with your rating BUT will spoil the pax (passengers) further.


I was giving water but no more!!
what do they want massage while am driving?


----------



## timetraveller9 (Apr 13, 2016)

Had a pax yesterday who had boxed food with him. Good passenger , polite, asked me if he could have it in my car to which I replied no. The smell of the Indian food was toxic enough to aromatize my whole car without even opening the box during the 40 minute trip. 
Dropped him off and got a ping right away without getting a chance to "deodorize" the car. Result rating dropped after I closed for that day. Moral of the story is you will be penalized for things that pax carry in your car. Don't worry keep driving and have good intentions lol


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Let them know you are a new driver! Pax went easy on me after two months of starting.

Don't talk too much
Drive professionally. No hard stops, no heavy acceleration, any music on low is fine
Good hygiene
Clean interior/exterior (wipe clean between washes)
Good attitude
Ask for a preferred route, if/when shown a weird route
Pull up in front of the destination; some pax complained that they hate drivers that park across the street

Do not accept people that call with an attitude. They will give a bad rating.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Till you have 200+ rated trips, ratings swing like that.. Think of this as playing super Mario.. Get as many five stars as you legally can.. Lol.


----------

